# Shower



## Drewp311 (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

I would of ran Cpvc lol


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Can I have some meatballs with my spaghetti ? Wow , what a meas

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Not a mess in my opinion. I have no problem with the curved pipes. Less joints (and risk), less labor and less water flow noise. I have 1 extremely high end contractor that requires curved turns vs 90's everywhere possible to help silence water flow. They require pex vs copper for the same reason. And I'll take pex over cpvc any day. The valve bodies look decently supported......... Maybe strap the pex down a little better.

Where are the pipes going at the top of the main assembly? Rain head? There's a lot going on there.

David


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Uponor ,,, nice ! 

30% of my received 30-50 calls a week are multiple copper pin hole leaks . LOVE the Uponor pex . Only thing I'll use if not "L" copper. 

Good job !


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Fine job with the hole drilling.


----------



## Drewp311 (Sep 17, 2011)

No need to strap down pipes, the walls will be foamed. Lines going up go to rain head and body sprays on back side (you can see the 2 blue boxes at bottom of pic.) the only thing I worry about is splitting the sprays like I did. Hope I have equal pressure at all 4. I might run another line linking the front sprays to the back sprays.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

how are you supporting the water tiles?


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

I like the layout but it lookes like a service nightmare in the future. I have had to do a couple repairs in foamed walls. Not fun at all. Type L all the way for me I just can't make the transition to PEX or CPVC.


----------



## MNplumber (May 15, 2009)

Have to agree that is quite the mess. It will function just fine, but the workmanship screams "DIYer". Wow, is all I can say. Its hard for me to believe that a professional licensed plumber could look at that and think it is acceptable.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Not exactly sure how this screams DIY, a lot of functions to cram in a very tight spot. I think it looks great, considering what there is to work with.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

MNplumber said:


> Have to agree that is quite the mess. It will function just fine, but the workmanship screams "DIYer". Wow, is all I can say. Its hard for me to believe that a professional licensed plumber could look at that and think it is acceptable.


 We change with the times or we are left behind. 
I will say the old ways are still the best ways ,,, however some new ways are very good also. 
My.02


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I give him points for having the ballz to post pics on the PZ. 

Tough crowd, these plumbers. 😜


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

In new residential work (and some commercial), Uponor is becoming the new standard. It has its plusses and minuses. It doesn't seem reasonable to expect it to look like a copper tree like what Flyout installs. 

Gramps was biotching about PVC drains and vents till the day he died. He absolutely refused to admit a single bath house would function without a cast iron vent stack. Why? Not solid enough and looked like it Tinker Toys. Heck, he thought the jury was still out on copper fittings. If he was to put in that crap, he wanted cast brass fittings with fillet holes.

As long as everything is secured from wobbling and flopping around, that shower will function as well or even better, and certainly longer than any copper tree in town.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

While I understand the benifits of Pex, I can never get over the DIYER look of any install by any plumber of any ability. It's dumbing our trade, the craftsmanship of our trade is not getting taught to the next generation of plumbers. When I was in business I used Pex because I was forced into it because of cost. I drove myself crazy trying to replicate a copper install, it felt like a low point in my plumbing business . I briefly used fostapex to satisfy my need for a traditional plumbing system. Ultimately I switched to flowgaurd gold CPVC to satisfyy quality looking install needs.though Pex has a time and place, just my opinion and I know it's not going anywhere, and I also know it is a good product. Guess I'm to old school, luckily i have hung up my glue can and expanding/ crimping tools to worry about it. I get my fix of copper on the commercial installs I see when I inspect now. Just my rant Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> While I understand the benifits of Pex, I can never get over the DIYER look of any install by any plumber of any ability. It's dumbing our trade, the craftsmanship of our trade is not getting taught to the next generation of plumbers. When I was in business I used Pex because I was forced into it because of cost. I drove myself crazy trying to replicate a copper install, it felt like a low point in my plumbing business . I briefly used fostapex to satisfy my need for a traditional plumbing system. Ultimately I switched to flowgaurd gold CPVC to satisfyy quality looking install needs.though Pex has a time and place, just my opinion and I know it's not going anywhere, and I also know it is a good product. Guess I'm to old school, luckily i have hung up my glue can and expanding/ crimping tools to worry about it. I get my fix of copper on the commercial installs I see when I inspect now. Just my rant Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


I don't want to disappoint you but every generation of plumbing has had their version of dumbing down the trade, it is called moving forward.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

tim666 said:


> I don't want to disappoint you but every generation of plumbing has had their version of dumbing down the trade, it is called moving forward.


True, but at least PVC didn't come on a 100' role. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> True, but at least PVC didn't come on a 100' role. Lol



True.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> True, but at least PVC didn't come on a 100' role. Lol Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Imagine the controversy, when the first plumber decided to run copper water lines, copper drainage, power tools, cold caulking a cast joint, poly e well pipe, putting a circulator on a heating system, installing the first washerless faucet, etc, etc. Every advance in the plumbing industry has been scoffed by the "old school plumber". For example, look how far hydronic heating has advanced since plastic piping was first installed.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

When I first started in the trade we were still doing cast iron drains and galvanized vents .
Listening to the old-timers you would think that PVC was the coming of the devil!
IMHO ,, CPVC is going to be our next disaster . Gets so brittle so fast . Guess we will wait & see .


----------

